# Holy crap. Tip-a-palooza!



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Tips have picked up like CRAZY. My last trip the woman had me take a route to go to an ATM. She tips me $20 cash. Then see she tipped an additional $20+ in app. Prior to that:

$0, 10, 60, 10, 0, 6, 10, 4, 9, 5, 0 (2.5x though), 12, 10, 5, 10, 0, 12, 14, 5, 3, 16, 20.

19 out of last 23 tipped. What a streak!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Did you change your cologne?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Tips have picked up like CRAZY. My last trip the woman had me take a route to go to an ATM. She tips me $20 cash. Then see she tipped an additional $20+ in app. Prior to that:
> 
> $0, 10, 60, 10, 0, 6, 10, 4, 9, 5, 0 (2.5x though), 12, 10, 5, 10, 0, 12, 14, 5, 3, 16, 20.
> 
> 19 out of last 23 tipped. What a streak!


Don't go home...run the 12 hours and sleep in car until reset. I was having opposite affect and went 24 total rides with none


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Percentage of woman only?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

The most serious noticeable change has been backwards baseball cap. My car sounds terrible and smells like cigs. I actually had a woman ding me for car smell but tipped me $6 2 days later. Cray.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Backwards baseball cap is hot!

Got a pic?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Percentage of woman only?


Women responsible for the two biggies of 40 and 60. Out of the 4 no tips, 2 were women, one airport to bad neighborhood and one a 2.5 surge. Going through the trips it was pretty even on men and women.

I assure you that the tips weren't flirt based. I haven't gotten a haircut in months and have put on a LOT of weight over winter.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Tips have picked up like CRAZY. My last trip the woman had me take a route to go to an ATM. She tips me $20 cash. Then see she tipped an additional $20+ in app. Prior to that:
> 
> $0, 10, 60, 10, 0, 6, 10, 4, 9, 5, 0 (2.5x though), 12, 10, 5, 10, 0, 12, 14, 5, 3, 16, 20.
> 
> 19 out of last 23 tipped. What a streak!


Don't lose your grip on that unicorn horn!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe you started flossing? 



Cableguynoe said:


> Backwards baseball cap is hot!
> 
> Got a pic?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Always wanting pics...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Backwards baseball cap is hot!
> 
> Got a pic?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Brown chicken, brown cow.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I assure you that the tips weren't flirt based. I haven't gotten a haircut in months and have put on a LOT of weight over winter.


Yea... you just described every single one of us.



Uber Crack said:


> Always wanting pics...


Still waiting for yours, gorgeous.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Hans GrUber, stop showering and begin to smoke cigs with the window closed. Come across as if rideshare is such a money pit that you can't afford a decent shower and detail.

Maybe pax think these tips are contributing to the Make Hans GrUber Clean Again fund.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Pity tips?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You have an AR of 1% and you’re getting tipped like crazy. You certainly have a knack for selecting the best pax.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

It's up to 2% again. Really grinding this week.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

ftupelo - here is a little more info for your research. See you don't need to be a 9.5 (as you rated yourself) to get tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> ftupelo - here is a little more info for your research. See you don't need to be a 9.5 (as you rated yourself) to get tips.


Or be good looking!

Sorry Hans GrUber


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Or be good looking!
> 
> Sorry Hans GrUber


I would share my uber compliment "Sexy as hell" right now, but as I discussed yesterday, uber deleted all my fun ones. Pricks.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nicely done, currently at a 12/26=46% tip rate over the past week or so. Let's keep them coming


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> ftupelo - here is a little more info for your research. See you don't need to be a 9.5 (as you rated yourself) to get tips.


I assume he has been reading my posts. Tips picking up coinciding with my recommendations coming online? I have to believe there is a correlation there. Hans, are you willing to admit you have been following my recommendations and they are almost entirely responsible for your uptick?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't know who you are, but I'm getting a bad vibe. Ignore!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> I don't know who you are, but I'm getting a bad vibe. Ignore!


I figured you wouldn't want to admit having subpar hygiene prior to reading my posts. Good for you, less time expanding your mind reading my content means more time killing it with your lung-darts.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hans GrUber said:


> I don't know who you are, but I'm getting a bad vibe. Ignore!


... it took me a few minutes to realize you weren't talking to me!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Damn Frankie-T, Hans GrUber shut you down with only one post.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Damn Frankie-T, Hans GrUber shut you down with only one post.


I know, this one hurt bigly. Backwards hat, fat, unkempt hair, rickety old car, and worst of all smokes heaters. We may have found the antithesis of Frankie-T.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Still waiting for yours, gorgeous


Hey! WTF? Back off man...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yea... you just described every single one of us.


I almost missed Cableguy admitting to being fat and sloppy. You should speak for yourself from now on. I for one have been working towards blasting off the last couple ounces of fat for pool and beach season. It's imperative that I am in perfect speedo shape to hit the beaches in Europe this summer. They aren't kind to flabby Americans and I vow to prove to them that not all of us look like Cableguy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I vow to prove to them that not all of us look like Cableguy.


Challenge accepted.

Post a picture and i'll post one of mine.

Put up of shut up.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Post a picture and i'll post one of mine.
> 
> Put up of shut up.


Are you now claiming not to be rotund?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Post a picture and i'll post one of mine.
> 
> Put up of shut up.


I've been trying to get him to post a picture since he self rated himself a 9.5, nearly perfect. How can the rest of us rate ourselves if he don't know have his 9.5 looks to use as a baseline.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> I've been trying to get him to post a picture since he self rated himself a 9.5, nearly perfect. How can the rest of us rate ourselves if he don't know have his 9.5 looks to use as a baseline.


I forgive you, for you wouldn't know, but if you were good looking, you wouldn't need to see me as a baseline - you would know because you would have received that feedback your entire life. Handsome folks are apprised of that fact from many of the folks they interact with from as far back as they can remember.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> I forgive you, for you wouldn't know, but if you were good looking, you wouldn't need to see me as a baseline - you would know because you would have received that feedback your entire life. Handsome folks are apprised of that fact from many of the folks they interact with from as far back as they can remember.


Once again Francis, you missed the point.

I am calling you a liar.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Hey! WTF? Back off man...


You haven't claimed her.



ftupelo said:


> Are you now claiming not to be rotund?


I am. Are you claiming this same thing?

Since you're the one talking about the importance of looking good, it would be beneficial to show yourself.
Can't have a fat person trying to sell a diet pill.



wk1102 said:


> I've been trying to get him to post a picture since he self rated himself a 9.5, nearly perfect. How can the rest of us rate ourselves if he don't know have his 9.5 looks to use as a baseline.


Looks like he's all talk.

Not that we didn't already know.
But here's his chance to back it up.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Once again Francis, you missed the point.
> 
> I am calling you a liar.


What you couldn't possibly understand given your genetics is that good looking people just know it. It's always been that way for them. They're always complimented - you don't have to ever look in the mirror and even question your looks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> What you couldn't possibly understand given your genetics is that good looking people just know it. It's always been that way for them. They're always complimented - you don't have to ever look in the mirror and even question your looks.


I'm getting tired of this dude.
The thing is it's not even funny.

Lil Cindy at least kept us entertained.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> What you couldn't possibly understand given your genetics is that good looking people just know it. It's always been that way for them. They're always complimented - you don't have to ever look in the mirror and even question your looks.


Keep deflecting Francis, it is a liars number one goto.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm getting tired of this dude.
> The thing is it's not even funny.
> 
> Lil Cindy at least kept us entertained.


In a weird way I miss lilCindy



Cableguynoe said:


> You haven't claimed her.


Claimed?



ftupelo said:


> What you couldn't possibly understand given your genetics is that good looking people just know it. It's always been that way for them. They're always complimented - you don't have to ever look in the mirror and even question your looks.


Whether or not I can understand or not is not the issue.

You are a liar. We do not believe you. My looks have nothing to do with your credibility. Your constant deflection however is quite telling.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Keep deflecting Francis, it is a liars number one goto.
> 
> In a weird way I miss lilCindy
> 
> ...


Because I not going to post a picture of myself for you guys a liar does one not make.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> Because I not going to post a picture of myself for you guys a liar does one not make.


More deflection Francis. 
Deflection=lies


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

You all are too funny! One day Frankie-P will be accepted into the up.net circle.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> What you couldn't possibly understand given your genetics is that good looking people just know it. It's always been that way for them. They're always complimented - you don't have to ever look in the mirror and even question your looks.


If you've got it, you don't need to flaunt it.
Post a picture with YOU holding your (cheap Android Burner) Phone...
browser on your Upnet Profile Page.
Then we'll ALL decide if you're really a 9.5
Put up or shut the H3LL UP!!!

Tell you what...
I'll even do the same.
At 57 I can still rock a T-Shirt and a pair of Levi's or one of my custom tailored Ermenegildo Zegna suits.

We could even have the ladies of Upnet judge this little beauty pageant?
The proverbial gauntlet has been thrown down.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> You all are too funny! One day Frankie-P will be accepted into the up.net circle.


Let's ask the all knowing magic 8-ball...


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

A lot of people claimed I was obsessed with looks and appearance. Apparently, the tables have turned.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> A lot of people claimed I was obsessed with looks and appearance. Apparently, the tables have turned.


Sigh, more deflection....

No, just calling you out in your bullshit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> A lot of people claimed I was obsessed with looks and appearance. Apparently, the tables have turned.


Hey last time I checked you had 81 likes.
Hahahahaha now it's 80
Bro it's getting worse.

You have zero skills!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Great job on the Tips Hans GrUber!


ftupelo said:


> A lot of people claimed I was obsessed with looks and appearance. Apparently, the tables have turned.


Apparently you missed that part about the proverbial gauntlet being thrown down?
Twice as a matter of fact.
First by the Cable Dude...
Then by me.
Put up or shut the H3LL UP...
Frankie!!!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> You all are too funny! One day Frankie-P will be accepted into the up.net circle.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> Great job on the Tips Hans GrUber!
> 
> Apparently you missed that part about the proverbial gauntlet being thrown down?
> Twice as a matter of fact.
> ...


You want to go toe to toe with the great one?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ftupelo said:


> Are you now claiming not to be rotund?


I am. I'm a little under weight as I am still recovering from a nasty stomach virus a few weeks ago.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> You want to go toe to toe with the great one?


You seriously need to work on your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> You seriously need to work on your reading comprehension skills.


I know, it's not my strong suit. It's actually not too bad, but for being compared to the savants on this board. I pale in comparison.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol @ this entire post  
I can't even find stuff this good on comedy central


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber Crack, you are obviously talking about me right? right? I'm the funny one, right?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Uber Crack, you are obviously talking about me right? right? I'm the funny one, right?


I think you're a troll, but whatever blows your designer gelled perfectly coiffed hair back.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

What makes you think I'm a "troll"?


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Lol @ this entire post
> I can't even find stuff this good on comedy central


Try reading it with him on ignore. Funny and Surrealistic!


----------

